# WHACKED EM AGAIN



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Another bunch bit the dust :sniper: Had a lot of migrators today. A lot of geese in our area headed north. We had temps in the 70s today. Most of all the geese we're shooting are mature birds so I'm sure we'll have more birds on the way. :beer:


----------



## Jordan64_24 (Jan 23, 2008)

where you guys located at what are the numbers there


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Keep 'em coming! That pic looks dirtier than yesterday...yikes!

:bop:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Everything we own is a muddy mess. It's all worth it though :lol:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Good job  I wish the snow geese were up here in ND I guess i will have to wait until March or whenever they come

By the way where did you get them and is there a lot of geese in that location???


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

There has been a good number of birds in our area. I hope we get another push of birds though. I saw where the almighty famous Squaw Creek refuge had a few snows move into the area. OVER RATED in my opinion


----------



## echoXLT (Aug 27, 2007)

Oh there's no doubt that they can hold a ton of geese, but as many as what they report some times :huh: ...not real sure.

From most of the people that I have talked to that hunt that area alot, they talk about there being quite a few a geese, but tons and tons of hunters to go with it.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Good stuff guys....Keep it coming!!!! :beer:


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

Just walked outside and had a flock of snows fly over headin back south. Guess this cool front we're getting at the moment made them realize it was to early to leave. YES! :sniper: More for us :beer:


----------



## goosegrinder87 (Feb 1, 2008)

way to go keep hamering them :sniper:


----------



## AV (May 24, 2007)

How many full bodys u got set up in that field..... Great pics keep them comeing


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I dont mind the mud, snow, rain, etc. but that looks nasty. More power to you guys.


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

When they're decoying who cares if it's nasty, cold, or raining. It's all worth it after you clean the mud off from behind the ears :lol:


----------



## FowlWeather Friend (Mar 10, 2004)

That a hog lot or a farm field???????

Man that's a mess - you must know a very understanding farmer!


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

Great job on the hunt...

I would imagine a lot of them will stay south since the Omaha to St Joseph area recieved any wheres from 3-7 inches of snow in the last couple of days. I would think they would move late this weekend after the next cold front comes thru. Suppose to only be high in the mid teens and negative digits for lows on Saturday. Jesus don't I sound like a weather man.. :wink:

Just my :2cents: 
Keep sending the pics.

Sean


----------



## takem1 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm not sure why you say the farmer is understanding. Could you be a little more specific as to why. If your thinking we had ruts everywhere in the field there weren't. We did work so hard because of the mud getting everything there that we about uke:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I would rather be in that feild than on my couch any day of the week. You never shared how many FB's that you carried out there though..


> We did work so hard because of the mud getting everything there that we about


 I hear you there been there done that. Somehow on earth though when im laying in my blind i think, that wasn't that bad...
:withstupid:


----------

